# This is how I feed and catch my birds



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

A few people has seen this so I thought I would share it.

Last year was my first year flying young birds and I wanted a better way to catch my birds for training, shipping ect.. So I came up with this. It works really well and I'm able to handle my birds when ever I want with out chasing them . This is where they get fed daily and it should get them use to shipping crates. I can have all the birds in a training crate in just a few minutes.

It's basically a 9 foot shipping crate with a roof over it. It has three sections that I can block off to catch the birds. The door to it is opened and closed from the outside.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's one with some birds


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, that's different. Never seen that. Do you leave the food out only when they are being fed? Because it could attract rodents if left out. Also, the spilled seed could attract them. Other than that, it's pretty cool.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Wow, that's different. Never seen that. Do you leave the food out only when they are being fed? Because it could attract rodents if left out. Also, the spilled seed could attract them. Other than that, it's pretty cool.


The only time food is in there is when they are fed. What you see in the pic is just an example. And also there is very little waste. There is hardly any feed that hits the ground. I've been using it for about three months now and it really works great. Becky (Maryofexeter) was over one day with her dad and got to see how it works. The birds stay really calm when you catch them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really something else. How did you ever think of it?


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, I got tired of stepping over feeders while trying to catch my birds or moveing the feeders while cleaning the loft. This way when the birds are in the feeder I close the door behind them and go in and clean the loft. And once a week I take the birds out of the feeder by hand so they get used to being handled.I'm going to build another loft this summer and will probably put one on it as well. I can have all 38 birds caught and put in a crate in less than 5 minutes without chasing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well that's pretty impressive. I know what you mean about stepping on the feeders. LOL. Good way to get them out of the way to clean too.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I have used the same method, works great, reduces stress, and less work. Dave


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

That's a good idea, a lot of fanciers might use. I like the fact that the feed is outside of the loft and soiled food is not laying around for the birds to eat. Do you have your water set up so it is outside too? I have been trying to figure out a design for a feeder for my breeder loft that will recover spilt seed. With the price of good food today I hate having to scrape up and through away as much as I do. If you have an idea or have ever seen a feeder that accomplishes this let me know.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Really there is very little waste of food and if I want to I can water them in the same trays. It would'nt be hard to make another catch system for what little food that does get thrown out. If you want to keep your feeder inside let me think about it. I've got an Idea I'll draw it and send it to you. Give me a day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You must be very handy. I'd be interested to see what you come up with. I think everybody would. I love the way you're feeding.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The good thing about when I make mine is, I have plenty of chickens to clean up whatever gets spilt


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

how do you get the bird in their in the first place?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You are a genius!

It seems that you have "coached" those birds for an easy catch.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

fresnobirdman said:


> how do you get the bird in their in the first place?


If you look at the 3rd picture in the 1st post you will see a grey wire that is held with a peg. That's what opens the door. It only takes a couple of days to get them used to it.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

After thinking about it , you could build something but I think someone makes a feeder with plexi glass sides with holes in it. That would keep the feed in the feeder and you should'nt have any waste.
Here's one
http://http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-scoops.html


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok

I am thinking of using this idea of yours and going one step further. Make the feeder also the shipping crate. You call them in to feed, close the door, hinge the lid, and then pull the whole shipping crate out. This way you would never have to catch the birds. The shipping crates could fit into the feeding area. You could make the feeding area to be used with or without the shipping crates. One side of the shipping crate could be completely removed to allow them to feed. When they come in to feed you lock them into the shipping crate such as the method you use where there is a sliding door. On the open side you could slide the whole side down to trap them in the crate. When you release you could just pull the side up to leave the whole side open for them to fly out. A little training and you could have this down. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Question

How many birds can you feed in a 5 foot run? I was thinking of using two 5x2 foot shipping crates. The feeding section would fit on top of a 12 foot aviary.

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Rough sketch


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The loft would be 6x12 with two sections with a sliding door to make it one big sections if needed. The trap would split with two drop traps at 45 degree angles into each section. Each side of the landing board could hinge up allowing for removal of the crates. The middle section would be a fixed landing board. Still thinking this over. You could water in the aviaries, making it fully accessible from the outside. 

Randy


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Randy I built mine just like a shipping crate. A 3 foot section(half of a crate) will feed 14 birds. I would think if you don't use the bracing like I did and you use 2x2's for the corners. Your feeder would be 60 inches - 4 for the corners (56) -the thickness of the dowels, you could probably feed 24 to 25 birds. I think I have 42 slots and 38 birds and that's all it can handle.

One other thing you need to think about is being able to pick a 5 foot crate up full of birds by youself. I like to transfer mine over to another crate so I can handle them. I also catch them a couple times a week and take them out one at a time just to get them used to me handling them. So maybe by race season they be a little calmer.
I like the concept though, I think I would make two 2 1/2 feeder/crates for each side just to make it easier to carry.


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

fastpitch dad said:


> Really there is very little waste of food and if I want to I can water them in the same trays. It would'nt be hard to make another catch system for what little food that does get thrown out. If you want to keep your feeder inside let me think about it. I've got an Idea I'll draw it and send it to you. Give me a day.


Fastpitch
I'd appreciate that - we have a long weekend coming and it might make a good project. Post it here or email me and I'll post pics of the finished product!


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry fastpitch I missed you post with the link to feeders - I miight try making one with the plexi-glass and holes and see if it keeps the birds from tossing feed out. I imagine it would do a better job than the traditional dowelled wood type. Thanks agian.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Bobcat , the only thing that I would be worried about is how high you put the holes. If they are to high it might mess their feathers up on their necks. Also you could use 1/4 inch plywood and drill holes in it. If they watched you put the feed in it they would figure out how to use it.


----------

